

Exploding iPhones Are Latest Headache for Apple - cwan
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Mobile-and-Wireless/Exploding-iPhones-Are-Latest-Headache-for-Apple-618978/

======
Derrek
Wow, rough month for Apple. I almost feel bad for them.... almost

